# Baratza Virtuoso/Encore Stepless Mod



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

lo

Just wondered if anyone had tried a stepless mod on their Baratza grinder?



> How do you make it stepless?
> 
> - Remove the outer housing as described by Baratza (loosen the four snap points at the bottom.
> 
> ...


I was considering picking up an Encore as a cheap multi-function grinder, and making it stepless for espresso dialing


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If the Encore has a similar stepped mechanism to the Preciso (pretty sure its identical bar the micro adjust) then I'm certain it would be impossible or just pretty dumb.

There is a small spring loaded point that presses up against the notches on the adjustment ring. If you were to remove that point and the spring then it would be stepless but I think it would move around whilst grinding giving wildly inaccurate results.

Might be another way though??? Just spotted your quote lol, again I wouldn't advise doing that even with elastic bands.


----------

